# June Lake



## Guest (Jun 9, 2006)

That is great! I like it when there is much opportunities and space for beginners to learn. This kind of place is excellent for those who are just starting to learn.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2006)

Heres a picture i found from the June Lake Site, just google it.








looks really pretty doesn't it?


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2006)

wow, that is really cool and nice but... how did you paste that pic? can you teach me how, jt?


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2006)

Lol, no problem, you right click the picture you want, copy the source link. And you have to sandwhich it between the image HTML code







its just some HTML stuff, if you know HTML its one of the basics that you first learn.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2006)

*June Lake Aerial Photo*

I took this photo of June Mountain in early August 2006....

MAMMOTH and JUNE Pix (click on Mammoth)










-ME-


----------

